# wind



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Tried again last night still no luck. Spooked one and seen a couple small signs. Wind never got better as forecasted.
Anyone know a good source for wind forecast?
I check weather.com and accuweather and both are usually wrong and it's getting old. Who do you use?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The forecast is crap for a little bit with west, west, and more west.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

I like intellicast.com. You can get hourly conditions and its real straightforward.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/maps/WestGulf.shtml

Heres what I use. But they're all a crap shoot.


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm using an app on my iPhone called windfinder and they've been pretty good over here in Jacksonville.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Wind or not, the tide's not right.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have the fishweather app. I like to check it when I'm at a location to compare. Its like playing dice. You never know whats going to happen. This whole weekend looks bad on the eastern shore of baldwin county.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

That SW wind is the worst for the eastern shore. There was two jubs on Mon and Tues morning right at daybreak.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

I use some of the above, plus: 
http://old.fishweather.com/windandwhere.iws?regionID=171&siteID=3317&Isection=Forecast+Graphs &

http://old.fishweather.com/windandwhere.iws?regionID=227&siteID=754&Isection=Forecast+Graphs

catch 'em up.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Here in Texas where I fish, wind speed and direction is critical because a southwest or west wind will muddy our water within about 30 minutes because the Galveston Bay complex is very shallow for a bay system. 

This is why my fishing buddies and I don't rely on wind direction and wind speed forecasts because the official forecasts are usually wrong.

We like to use a few websites where the wind direction and wind speed actually changes every 6-60 seconds and yes, that is seconds instead of minutes. These can be found at the Wunderground website for where you live and/or where you fish. I'll use myself as an example below.

I fish in the Galveston Bay complex and I use a Wunderground weather site for Seabrook, Texas. It graphs the wind direction and wind speed every 6-9 seconds. The link for it is below. Click on it and watch the wind direction and wind speed for a few minutes.

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=english&station=KTXSEABR2

If this meets your expectations, you can use the Wunderground weather site to do the same thing where you fish. This way, you won't waste a lot of gas going fishing (I live 90 miles from the Gulf) or if you live close by, you won't get taken by a wrong speed direction and forecast.

There is nothing like a wind direction and wind speed forecast of: 

south wind direction and wind speed of 8-13 mph and then when you get to your fishing destination the wind direction is from the southwest or west with a wind speed of 17-22 mph.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

BTW, if you people want to "actually" see this place, it has a live streaming web cam. The link for it is below. 

http://www.nichtberger.com/camera.html

Once on the page, on the left side margin, click on the the actual compass directions and you can move the camera. My favorite is the NorthEast direction. 

My friends who live a few miles away can be down there in less than 30 minutes travel time. Wish I lived as close.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Good info Nightwing.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

noaa.gov type in the zip code it will bring you to the weather forcast over on the map in the right hand corner drag it around to find the area you want then click about in the area it will bring up the wave height info and also the wind projected in the area. It reads off there live buoys


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for everyones input. I really like wunderground Night Wing, never heard of it before so I've been checking it out today. Bout to head to the water in a few minutes hope it stays like it is now.


----------

